# Rücksetzen / Quittieren von Sicherheitseinrichtungen auf HMI - Regeln USA / NFPA?



## element. (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich noch.

immer wieder mal kommt die Frage auf, ob man ein Safety-Ereignis (Not-Halt, offene Schutztüre) auch auf einem Touchscreen mit Flankenauswertung quittieren darf.
Meines Wissens muss es bei hintertretbaren Lichtvorhängen eine hartverdrahtete Quittierung geben.
Bei Not-Halt und bei Schutztüren die mit einem Schloss lockout-fähig sind, oder nicht hintertretbar, ist die Rücksetzfunktion 5.2.2 der 13849-1 optional, je nach Risikobewertung,
da ja schon das Herausdrehen des Nothalt-Tasters und das Schließen der Tür bewusste Handlungen zum Rücksetzen sind.
Danach wäre dann nur noch der erneute Startbefehl nach 5.2.3 nötig.

Beim Googlen zum Thema für eine Anfrage aus Nordamerika fand ich einen Foreneintrag in den USA:
Eine NFPA-Norm solle vorschreiben, dass die Quittierung für Safety-Ereignisse ein separater Hardware-Taster sein müsse. 
(in Folge wäre also z.B. ein Softkey auf einem HMI nicht nutzbar).
Leider wusste der Autor nicht die Normennummer oder Fundstelle.

Kennt jemand eine solche Vorgabe? 
Handelt es sich dabei um den Rücksetzbefehl nach 13849-1 5.2.2 oder um den Startbefehl nach 5.2.3 ?
Genügt es für Nordamerika nicht die 13849 einzuhalten, die ja auch eine ISO ist?
Kann eine NFPA noch etwas fordern, was die 13849 nicht fordert?

Schönen Gruß und vielen Dank


----------



## MFreiberger (12 Januar 2021)

Moin element.,

ich kenne zwar die NFPA-Norm nicht, aber wundern würde mich die Vorgabe auch nicht.

Immerhin müssen F-Baugruppen bei SIEMENS ja auch separat (sicher) reintegriert werden. Für das TP stellt SIEMENS einen Baustein bereit, dem zwei unterschiedliche Werte in einem Abstand von mehr als 3s und weniger als 1m bereit gestellt werden müssen. Die Bereitstellung der Werte muss vom TP über zwei getrennte Button erfolgen. Die Bereitstellung der Werte darf nicht automatisiert werden.

Aus der DIN EN ISO 13850:2015 (Sicherheit von Maschinen Not-Halt):

4.1.4 Rückstellung (z. B. Entriegeln) des Not-Halt-Gerätes
Die Wirkung eines ausgelösten Not-Halt-Gerätes muss bis zur Rückstellung des Betätigers des Not-Halt-Gerätes aufrechterhalten bleiben. Diese Rückstellung darf nur durch die absichtliche Handlung einer Person an dem Gerät erfolgen, an dem der Befehl ausgelöst wurde. Die Rückstellung des Gerätes darf die Maschine nicht in Gang setzen, sondern nur das Wieder-Ingangsetzen erlauben.
Die Bedienungsanleitung der Maschine muss Aussagen machen, dass nach der Betätigung und vor der Rückstellungder (des) Geräte(s) die Maschine überprüft werden muss, um den Grund für die Betätigung zu ermitteln.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## element. (12 Januar 2021)

Also in der NFPA 79 konnte ich nichts dergleichen finden, dass eine Quittierung verkabelter Hardwaretaster sein muss.
Da steht nur dasselbe wie in den EU Normen, dass ein bloßes Rückstellen von Not-Halt oder Türe noch keine Bewegung auslösen darf,
sondern einen zusätzlichen Startbefehl erfordert.
Andere NFPA kenne ich nicht.


----------



## hirngabel (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

es gibt wie du schon schreibst die Anforderungen der EN ISO 13849 *5.2.2 Manuelle Rückstellungsfunktion 

"*Wenn durch die Risikobeurteilung angezeigt, muss diese Aufhebung des Stoppbefehls durch eine manuelle, separate und beabsichtigte Handlung(manuelle Rückstellung) bestätigt werden. "

"Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion: 
- muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRP/CS bereitgestellt werden,
..
- darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Betätigungselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position. 

Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktionnicht mindert."


----------



## Tommi (17 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Rückstellung nach 13850 bedeutet nach meinem Verständnis nur, daß der Not-Halt-Schalter wieder aktiv rausgezogen werden muss,
also kein Taster sein darf. Der Rest, (Quit oder Start) ist Risikobeurteilung, was auch immer mit der Größe und Übersichtlichkeit der Maschine zu tun hat.


----------

